# Anyone been following Shallow Society Custom Skiffs "Drift 15" build?



## Otter (Sep 7, 2015)

A friend of mine started up his own skiff company a few years back. He does anything from adding general options to skiffs, repairs, and full out rebuilds. A while back he told me he wanted to start building his own custom skiffs. I kinda blew it off, thought nothing would ever really come of it. Needless to say I owe him an apology. He popped his first hull from the mold a few weeks ago and has been kicking a$$ since. Not here to help sell his skiffs so I won't talk price. Just wanted to help him get some feedback of what y'all like and don't like. He has a lot more pics on his FB page. Don't feel like adding them all.


----------



## Parkerskimmer (Aug 21, 2015)

I love it,that is a sweet skiff, what kinda draft is he seeing, and also speed with a 25


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Cool looking skiff!


----------



## CoolRunnings (Oct 18, 2012)

Your friend is extremely talented. Whats the hull based off of? It looks great


----------



## Snooknut (Jan 22, 2013)

Where can we see more pics? Would like to know the dimensions. I like that it has deck hatches and a live well. Now to see it with blacked out polling platform!!!


----------



## Snooknut (Jan 22, 2013)

I found his FB page. Looking forward to seeing it finished and water tested.


----------



## Otter (Sep 7, 2015)

He's supposed to do his first wet test this weekend. I'll see if I can get some numbers/pics.


----------



## kensfl (Oct 22, 2010)

Otter said:


> He's supposed to do his first wet test this weekend. I'll see if I can get some numbers/pics.


Saw this on Instagram. He ballparks a price there for anyone interested.

He's definitely got skills. Interested in hearing the specs. Best of luck to him.


----------



## Otter (Sep 7, 2015)

He didn't get a chance to take the skiff out due to some parts being on back order but he shot me some pics of his draft test before he hung the motor. Looks like she'll float in spit. His parts should be in any day now. He said he'll shoot me some more pics/numbers as soon as he drops her in the water.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

...


----------



## Otter (Sep 7, 2015)

The second set of pics was before the first. It was just for mock up. The cap is pulled from a mold and hatches are added as an option. Just like ECC used to do with their Caiman. 

"1.5 oz Skin Coat
Core Shaped 
3/4oz chop and 1708 Biax layers in am and set core. Once cured finish it off with another 3/4oz chop and 1708 Biax and you've got Quality Finished Cap in two days #ShallowSocietyCustomSkiffs #Drift15" 

That's his lay up. Now I have no idea if that's good or bad. I do know he has some great contacts with some of the best skiff builders around. So I would assume it is done right. But again... No Idea


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

That's the standard layup for a deck. 

I am assuming the 3/4oz matt is the matt that is stitched to the biax? If not he could save a gallon of resin leaving it out on the tension side. He could also replace the biax on the compression side with 1 1/2oz matt and save some money on cloth. Most people cannot comprehend this though and put expensive fabrics in compression.


----------



## Otter (Sep 7, 2015)

I appreciate your input. I'll relay the message. The cap in the mold is for his second skiff. He said the hull was going in the mold sometime this week. I think he said it's going to be a bare bones, base price model. With open front and rear bulkheads.


----------



## ShallowSociety (Jun 29, 2015)

CurtisWright said:


> That's the standard layup for a deck.
> 
> I am assuming the 3/4oz matt is the matt that is stitched to the biax? If not he could save a gallon of resin leaving it out on the tension side. He could also replace the biax on the compression side with 1 1/2oz matt and save some money on cloth. Most people cannot comprehend this though and put expensive fabrics in compression.


This is all true but out of trial and error I've found that the bond between the core and 17 is not as strong without the 3/4 in between. I agree I could have saved some resin and left a layer out but I'm trying to build a rock solid skiff. One time when I laminated my bulkheads on the table I left the 3/4 layer out and just used 17 and you could damn near pull it off the core after you make a cut on it


----------



## Otter (Sep 7, 2015)

Just some more random pictures threw out the build.


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

ShallowSociety said:


> This is all true but out of trial and error I've found that the bond between the core and 17 is not as strong without the 3/4 in between. I agree I could have saved some resin and left a layer out but I'm trying to build a rock solid skiff. One time when I laminated my bulkheads on the table I left the 3/4 layer out and just used 17 and you could damn near pull it off the core after you make a cut on it



Got ya. That's a good looking skiff. Are you scoring the core and using bonding putty or bagging it down? That solid core is tough to get a good bond without either a ton of resin, or pulling a vacuum after its wetted.


----------



## Kaptn'Nick (Nov 1, 2015)

its very nice looking, just wish it was in the 16-17ft range


----------



## Otter (Sep 7, 2015)

I know he plans on bagging in the future. But I'm not sure how far down the road that is going to be.


----------



## Otter (Sep 7, 2015)

Some more pics of hull #2. This one is going to be a bare bones model. Similar to his base price skiff. He has really been kicking a$$ on knocking his first two demo skiffs out. Can't wait to see the final product. I'll try to get some numbers and post them over the weekend.


----------

